# Surround Sound Speakers



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

What model speakers are they?


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

It was a box set. A Panasonic DVD home theater surround sound system (model SC-HT680). Maybe five years old. 

I admit I don't know much, but I was just wondering if there was a single unit that would allow us to watch DVDs or Blu-ray using our current speakers. I understand I might be able to get a separate receiver, but really want a single unit due to space. We also have a Satellite Dish DVR hooked up to the TV and don't have room for a third unit. 

I'm not real hopeful, just wanted to check before I get a new system.

I'm off to work right now, so will check back later.

.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't know about combo units (I generally prefer separates so that when one piece goes you don't have to replace the whole thing).

It sounds like the receiver is probably bad, but the way to test is to swap the main and surround speakers. If you get the same problems, then it's the receiver -- if the problems reverse then it's the speakers.

Generally, surround speakers are just speakers, but some are special purpose. If they look like regular speakers then they probably are, and you can use them for anything you'd use other speakers for -- or sell them on eBay -- or give them to Goodwill.

Sometimes TV's have places to plug in external speakers. You might find that these speakers sound better than the speakers built into the TV. Or not. Pretty much impossible to guess without knowing more about what you have, and even then it's probably a guess unless someone else actually has the same thing.


----------

